# outreach work



## fluturas rosu

Bună ziua
  Cum s-ar traduce « outreach work » în română?
  Muncă de/pe teren ?
   V-aş fi recunoscătoare pentru sugestii.


----------



## JulianoS

Ai cumva un context mai larg, te rog?


----------



## fluturas rosu

Este vorba despre un proiect al unui ONG internaţional în cadrul căruia se oferă diferite servicii legale, medicale, sprijin material etc precum şi „outreach work” în diferitele ţări în care este implementat proiectul.


Nu ştiu dacă sunt destul de clară. Textul original este în franceză, dacă ajută:


„Avec des ONG locales et des partenaires locaux, le projet fournit des services légaux, médicaux, d’assistance matérielle ainsi qu’un travail social de proximité (outreach work) avec ces enfants et leurs familles »


----------



## JulianoS

Aş spune, pe baza textului original în franceză:

_Împreună cu ONG-urile şi partenerii locali/din diferite ţări, proiectul oferă servicii legale, medicale, sprijin material precum şi asistenţă socială locală/pe teren copiilor şi familiilor acestora._


----------



## fluturas rosu

Mulţumesc pentru sugestie


----------

